# Hublot watch on Amazon.com - real or fake? Hublot Geneve Chronograph SuperB Automatic 1921.NL40.7



## Rzan7516 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been looking for a Hublot but want to pay less than 10k... I found this one being sold through Amazon and it seems to be a decent deal:

Hublot Geneve Chronograph SuperB Automatic Men's Luxury Watch 1921.NL40.7: Watches: Amazon.com

I like how the watch looks but I do have some issues that I cannot find it on the Hublot website (even though that may just because its an older model). Also, the screws are not H-screws like many of the newer Hublots have.

Not sure whether to act or not. Anyone know of this model or own one? Is it a good watch if real?

Thanks, any advice would be helpful!

Ryan


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Really old model.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

I personally don't think it looks "Hublot" enough for me. If you like it I'm sure there's nothing wrong with it but if you're after a modern Hublot I think this one will be disappointing. This is just a guess but I suspect Hublots build quality might be better than it ever been and this one could just be an inferior watch all together, again though this is just a guess.

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

How? Any update on the watch purchase? I saw the watch too. It looks interesting.


----------



## Rayboom7 (19 d ago)

Rzan7516 said:


> I have been looking for a Hublot but want to pay less than 10k... I found this one being sold through Amazon and it seems to be a decent deal:
> 
> Hublot Geneve Chronograph SuperB Automatic Men's Luxury Watch 1921.NL40.7: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> ...


Are you still looking for a hublot? I have a really cool geneve


----------

